# Housing locust



## i3lade4life (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the best way to house locust? I keep mine in a tuppaware box with loads of air holes punched into the top. The trouble is they never seem to last more than a week without dying. In the last batch I have had them 10 days, 5 have died but there is a strong smell coming from the box(p*ss like).
Can anyone make any suggestions to help them last a little bit longer for my Ziggy (veiled cham)


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you keep them warm and feed them?

I keep mine on a heatmat and put fresh food in every couple of days.

I leave them in the tubs they com ein as they don't last very long with my Beardies anyway!


----------



## i3lade4life (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah I keep them in my boiler room so the ambient temp will be quite high. And I feed them on any spare greens. 
Its the smell that im really concerned about, I dont want to be passing anything onto the cham


----------



## murphy27 (Aug 9, 2007)

ammonia is caused by in this by too much humidity (so i believe). if you use a larger box or a more ventilated box for the locusts then the smell will go away.

this happened with my mealies. I didnt have enough air holes so it stank and there was condensation on the lid of the box. - i simple cut 2 massive holes approx 3 inches wide and the smell went away.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

weeeeeell i had a spare 4x2x2 viv that the beardy is going in but i thought meh ill put em in and see how it goes, so i did and they have been alive for 2 week and are still very lively and love to bask lol


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I keep all my creatures ( locusts, crix and mealies) in these, plenty room and ventilation


----------

